
Ask HN: Is there a visual roadmap for software projects? - makeitrein
Hey HN, I&#x27;m a consultant working with a non-technical client. I&#x27;d like to show to them a visualization of what it takes to create a moderately complex web application, so they have a better understanding of the scope ahead.<p>A roadmap like this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roadmap.sh&#x2F;frontend (designed to show what it takes to become a front-end developer) but for more general software projects would be great! Any ideas if there&#x27;s something online already for this?
======
PaulHoule
UML process diagram?

